# Housing one or two meat rabbits?



## Kooshie (Nov 11, 2009)

We have plans to raise a meat rabbit or two.  What would you recommend for housing?  I know about large rabbitry setups but how about small setups for just one rabbit?
  Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 11, 2009)

Am I missing something here?  You need at least two to raise rabbits..... Two cages, and two more cages to separate out the offspring, male and female, while they grow.


----------



## Kooshie (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay, I'm ignorant, I admit it!  What I was trying to say was: How can you house a single rabbit to raise until it's big enough to eat?  

We want to start small.  I don't think we're ready to breed rabbits yet.   Is one meat rabbit impossible?


I admit it, I haven't read my rabbit book recently.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 11, 2009)

It's not impossible, but once you eat it, you don't have anything to replace it with!
 I would start with a pair if you want to start small. Breed them. Sell the extra, keep one and grow it out. 
 Breed the pair again, when the new litter is about 8 weeks old, or eat the first raised rabbit. Now you have a replacement in the new bunny, sell the extras...
 You'll have a consistent cycle of meat that way amd you won't have to go through the trouble of finding someone to sell you a single meat rabbit when you eat the one you have!
 If you don't want another meat rabbit soon after the first, simply don't breed your pair again until you want more!

 Pretty simple and two is the same to take care of as one!


----------



## Kooshie (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll have to see if the rest of my family would be willing to do that.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 17, 2009)

To answer your question without giving you all sorts of extranious ideas and opinions which you didn't ask for, you should be able to house 2 meat rabbits from weaning to slaughter age, approximately 12 weeks, in a 24 x 24 inch cage with no problems. 24 X 30 or 36 would be nice, but not necessary. A simple standard rabbit cage with a pull out tray, kept in a shed or barn is all that you need for housing for your immediate purposes.
Buying one or two meat animals before getting into breeding is a responsible way to see if it's something that your family will be willing to do on a regular basis. Good luck.


----------



## Kooshie (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## BDial (Nov 18, 2009)

If you don't want to go through the hassle of raising them yet you could always find a breeder near you and just buy them off of. A lady near me even butchers them for her clients.
ETA: She even takes them to a meat locker and smokes them on request.


----------

